
The Rise of “Risk Capital” Part 2 - prakash
http://steveblank.com/2009/10/29/the-secret-history-of-silicon-valley-12-the-rise-of-“risk-capital”-part-2/
======
grellas
Good insights on how a particular legal structure (the limited partnership)
gave rise to the modern Silicon Valley venture industry, discussing how the
key financial incentives (the "carry" in particular) and the key investment
window (up to 10 years) are peculiarly tied to that structure. Somewhat
technical but interesting, especially for Valley historical buffs.

